# So jetz mal eine Psychologische Frage.

## Max Steel

Hallo Leute,

Mein Vater is so ein typischer, mach was du willst, hauptsache es läuft Typ.

Was kann ich da machen?

z.B. wegen dieser libexpat Geschichte, möchte er nicht warten bis sein kde wieder neu gebaut wurde, sondern will das es sofort läuft, nach ihm hatt es ihn wahnsinnig gemacht als sein Freund (Stefan) den kde gebaut hatte, hatt 3 Tage gedauert oder so, mit des öfteren Unterbrechungen.

Was macht er, sieht libexpat.so.0 fehlt, also Link gesetzt und gut is, statt warten bis kde neu gebaut wurde, bzw. gleich die 3.5.7 [3.5.5] installiert wurde.

Er wollte aber selber Gentoo, hat bis dahin nur Erfahrung mit SuSE (6.4 - 9.0) gemacht.

Stefan hat ihm des öfteren geholfen, ich ihm auch bei so manchem, sein Standardspruch dann: "Das mag ich nicht so an Linux, da muss man immer ewig rummachen bis was läuft, Stefan weiß ja wo was liegt, ich nicht."

Habt ihr ne Idee, wie ich ihm verklickern kann das Linux und speziell Gentoo eben seine Zeit braucht.

PS: Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler sind Bugs in /dev/keyboard.

----------

## return13

Würde sagen drück ihm am besten wieder Suse in die Hand und sag das er dort nicht warten braucht, oder installier im ne 2. Distribution (irgendwas kleines wie Knoppix) auf die Festplatte damit er wenns mal nicht so läuft wie er sich das vorstellt eine Umgebung hat die lauffähig ist.... (beide distris könnten sich das Homeverzeichnis ja teilen...

----------

## Gibheer

bring ihm doch einfach bei, wie man gentoo bedient, dann kommt die Einsicht, dass es Zeit braucht von alleine. Oder mach mit ihm ne wette, wann OpenOffice fertig kompiliert ist, damit er ein Gefuehl bekommt, wie lange es maximal dauern kann ;o)

----------

## xraver

Vileicht solltest du im verklickern wie das programmieren von Software in Grundzügen abläuft.

Also was Qullecode ist und das dieser compiliert werden muss.

Möchte dein Vater nur mit der Maschiene arbeiten würde ich z.b Ubuntu empfehlen.

Interessant sind auch die Leser Kommentare auf http://www.pro-linux.de/cgi-bin/NB2/nb2.cgi?show.11783.2013.10000010001.

...besonder der letzte Teil.

 *Keno pro-Linux Kommentar wrote:*   

> Bei Fahrrädern gehöre ich auch nicht zu denen, die sich ihre Fahrräder immer noch selbst zusammen bauen. Ich wüsste wie es geht, habe es früher auch gemacht. Aber heute ist mir die Zeit dazu zu schade. Ich fahre viel Rad, bin aber kein Extremsportler, der das letzte Bisschen aus dem Rad holen muss. Und gut konfigurierte, stabile Fahrräder gibt es heutzutage günstig zu kaufen.

 

Ist dein Vater nur Radfahrer oder Extremsportler  :Wink: ?

----------

## franzf

Um bei deinem Radbeispiel zu bleiben:

Auch ein normaler Radfahrer kommt irgend wann an den Punkt, dass ein Teil kaputt geht, die Kurbel knackt, die Kette quietscht oder die Federgabel sabbert. All das sind Reparaturen die man mit etwas Kenntnis sehr gut alleine hinbekommt, dauert halt etwas Zeit.

Nur: Diese Zeit braucht der Fahrradmechaniker auch, und das kostet!

Darum kenne ich als Hobby-Mountainbiker mein (16kg, 170mm/170mm  :Wink: ) Mountainbike, so dass ich Kurbel abkomtieren, Lager Zerlegen und alles Schmieren kann, so dass mein Bike immer gutgängig und fahrbereit bei mir im Keller steht  :Wink: 

So viel zu hinkenden, fast schon lahmenden Beispielen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## nikaya

Für Deinen Vater ist Gentoo definitiv nichts.Eine Binärdistri wie *buntu,Debian oder Fedora schon eher.

----------

## Max Steel

@return13:

Also er hat Suse drauf, die teilen sich auch 1 Home.

Windoof 2000 ist auch noch drauf.

@xraver,

Das wär mir jetz zu kompliziert, Programmiert hab ich noch nie.

Er ist nur Radsportler.

Das mit Gentoo bedienen, ja, er befindet sich im Lernstadium, er muss noch grundlegende Sachen erlernen, aber er hat nicht wirklich die Einsicht das es seine Zeit dauert.

----------

## xraver

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Um bei deinem Radbeispiel zu bleiben:
> 
> Auch ein normaler Radfahrer kommt irgend wann an den Punkt, dass ein Teil kaputt geht....

 

Genau da liegt doch der Punkt. Wenn etwas kaputt geht.

Als Gentoo Benutzer stell ich mir das kaputte Teil selber her - als Anwender von Binärdistributionen baue ich ein fertiges Teil ein ohne Wissen zu muessen wie denn das Teil nun funktioniert - ich nehme es und es passt.

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn es kein SuSE sein darf wäre noch Solaris 10 von Sun Microsystems eine mögliche Lösung da kannst du ihm gleich noch ein Supportpaket mitgeben.

http://www.sun.com/software/solaris/get.jsp

Dann kann er denen auf die Nerven gehen und du hast deinen Frieden.  :Laughing: 

Aber Scherz bei Seite Solaris ist auch ein Unixabkömmling zwar kommerziell aber man kann es auch kostenlos downloaden einfach etwas umständlich mit Registrierung und er gleichen. Hatte es aber auch schon auf dem PC und dank eines Centralen Konfigurationstool ähnlich dem von SuSE ist es sehr einfach zu administrieren. Auch Remoteadministration ist möglich.

----------

## artbody

Ich halte mir  immer 2 Systeme aktuell.

ne ältere 80 GB Festplatte ( wobei da 20 GB pro System reichen würden)

dev/sda1  gentoo_1_boot

dev/sda2  gentoo_2_boot

dev/sda3  gentoo_1

dev/sda4  gentoo_2

und auf einer neueren 400GB

dev/sdb1 swap

dev/sdb2 /home wird von beiden gentoo_systemen gemountet

...

Wenn ich update, dann erst das eine.

Wenn alles läuft dann das andere

So habe ich immer eins das geht.

Erst letzte woche hatte der update mir eine tote Maus für mehrere Tage eingebracht

2 lauffähige Systeme zu haben lohnt sich wenn man darauf angewiesen ist also immer.

----------

## furanku

Wenn Dein Vater partout ein Gentoo haben will, und Du auch eins hast, bau ihm doch einfach binär pakete. Die kannst Du ihm dann ja z.B. via ssh einspielen. Dann merkt er höchstens ab und zu, daß die Festplatte mal kurz etwas rödelt und das System anschließend wieder aktuell ist. Gerade Gentoo läßt sich ziemlich gut remote administrieren. Nur bei nötigen reboots bei neuer Kernelversion mußt Du ihn natürlich warnen  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

stimmt daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, das beste is ja, das wir beide in etwa das gleiche System haben, bezogen auf die Hardware und das Board.

Was er halt noch hat ist ISDN-Karte für den Fall das DSL nich mehr geht Telefon aber schon und um die Telefonanlage zu proggen (asterisk kommt mit neuem Server), dafür hatt er auch noch Windoof drauf.

Denn hat er noch ne TV-Karte und sowas.

----------

## furanku

Dann würde ich es doch ohnehin so machen, daß Du Binärpakete auf Deinem Rechner erstellst. Und da er sie ja schnell haben  will, würde ich seinen Rechner via distcc auch mitcompilieren lassen. Dann sind sie doppelt so schnell fertig. Falls Du höflich sein willst (aber warum eigentlich, er hat ja auch was davon), kannst Du noch mit DISTCCD_NICE noch die Prozessorlast auf seinem Rechner so gering halten, daß er in der Arbeit nicht gestört wird. Auch ein KDE sollte sich so doch über Nacht bauen lassen. ccache kennst Du auch?

Auf deinem Rechner noch einen FTP Server aufsetzen und auf seinem Rechner Deinen als PORTAGE_BINHOST eintragen. Dann brauchst Du auf seinem Rechner nur noch z.B. ein 

```

# emerge --usepkg --getbinpkg gnumeric

```

(Kannst Dir in der Shell ja ein alias setzen) abzusetzen um auf seinem Rechner Pakete zu installieren.

Du könntest als Alternative auch Deinen portage Baum auf seinem Rechner importieren z.B. via NFS, das ist auch sehr einfach zu konfigurieren.

Klingt nach einer netten Sonntag Nachmitag Bastelei   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Max Steel

okay,

nfs distcc und ccache läuft schon.

----------

